#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-19
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good morning all
<slickymaster> good morning all
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster  o/
<slickymaster> DanChapman: Dan, howdy :)
<smartboyhw> Hey slickymaster DanChapman
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: hi smartboyhw
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, hey :-)
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, DanChapman we will soon start testing 12.04.3.
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> balloons should have further instructions sooner or later
<slickymaster> smartboyhw, yes, I'm wainting
<slickymaster> witing
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, attempt again:P
<slickymaster> waiting (need a fresh cup of coffee
<slickymaster> :P
<knome> mm, coffee is a good idea
<slickymaster> knome, good morning to you
<knome> good evening :)
<knome> or afternoon, to be exact
<slickymaster> knome: yeah, always forgetting TZs
 * smartboyhw passes along two cups of espresso to knome and slickymaster
 * knome slurps
<slickymaster> smartboyhw, you're truly a gentleman, Thanks :)
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, I'm sorry, but I'm a boy:P
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: in order to be a gentleman you don't have to be of a certain age
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o
<DanChapman> morning SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> DanChapman, smartboyhw how's everything?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, good;)
<DanChapman> SergioMeneses, all good here! Yourself?
<SergioMeneses> DanChapman, I'm going to take breakfast :D
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, congratulations!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o\
<SergioMeneses> I have to send email to balloons about the laptop-testing :S
<SergioMeneses> team
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, oh?
<smartboyhw> What happened?
<smartboyhw> balloons, WAKE UP MAN
<smartboyhw> :P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, nothing to worry :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, I guess phillw has finally reached his goal (LOL)
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
 * SergioMeneses hugs phillw 
<DanChapman> balloons, ping when your about
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-20
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning all
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<smartboyhw> Hey DanChapman elfy
<DanChapman> hey elfy, smartboyhw
<slickymaster> morning all
<smartboyhw> Hey slickymaster
<slickymaster> smartboyhw, hi there, smartboyhw
<phillw> smartboyhw: way to go! (lxle)... I'm tackling him on failbook... he's goofed up and does not wish to admit it, despite the glaring facts on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, HEH
<phillw> I'm expecting a ban :P
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<slickymaster> knome, when you'll have a minute or two to spare, ping me please
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, morning!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, I made the Lubuntu team quite happy today:P
<smartboyhw> Rare thing (I normally bring sadness:P0
<SergioMeneses> you made it, why?
<SergioMeneses> what happen?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ↑↑↑↑
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, look at lubuntu's mailiing list would you?
<SergioMeneses>  /o/
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, about the LXLE paradigm?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, yeah
 * SergioMeneses is reading the paste
<SergioMeneses> great work smartboyhw \o/
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, thank you:)
<SergioMeneses> I'll be back soon
<melodie> hello
<melodie> anyone here interested about some bugs in Lxappearance ?
<smartboyhw> Hello melodie. For LXApperarence bugs, just report it to Launchpad. Probably phillw1 will care more about it though..
<melodie> hi smartboyhw my guess is that it might have already been reported, and being using several distros almost at same time it's a bit difficult atm to do more than a fast discussion about it
<smartboyhw> melodie, now I'm not a Lubuntu team member, so you should contact phillw1 (who is Lubuntu QA Lead)
<melodie> I'll try to see him on the chan later if he comes
<melodie> thank you
<knome> slickymaster, ping
<slickymaster> knome, hi. quick question
<knome> sure
<slickymaster> today, when ISO testing today's daily build I noticed that in the second slide of the installation slideshow there's a mention to Raring
<knome> aha
<knome> slickymaster, xubuntu?
<slickymaster> knome: yes
<slickymaster> knome, the slide in question is the one with an image of an email and in the body of it it's written something like "I just wanted to tell you.... Xubuntu - codename Rarirng Ringtail - has been released"
<knome> ok, that's known
<knome> i have a fix for that in a LP branch
<knome> slickymaster, https://code.launchpad.net/~knome/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/xubuntu-1310
<slickymaster> knome: my bad, sorry. Didn't saw that
<knome> no problem :)
<knome> if you want to test the new slideshow, branch the branch and in the branch directory, type ./test-slideshow.sh xubuntu
 * smartboyhw wonders if knome can 1. Add upgrade testcases for UbuntuKylin in saucy and 2. Maybe help update the studio slideshows...
<smartboyhw> I mean, the ISO QA Tracker for 1.
<knome> smartboyhw, i'll see what i can do.
<slickymaster> knome: will do it
 * slickymaster wonders how knome manages to not get lost among the huge pile of projects in his hands
<knome> slickymaster, dunno. :)
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, +1
<slickymaster> knome, nevertheless it's amazing
 * smartboyhw agrees with slickymaster
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: :)
<smartboyhw> knome is one of the best community people I've ever met;P
 * slickymaster absolutely concurs with smartboyhw 
 * smartboyhw wonders if one day he will be included in http://open.knome.fi/ "People" list, sigh
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: well, it's something really worth to aim for
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, LOL
<smartboyhw> :)
<knome> smartboyhw, ubuntukylin upgrade tests are now added to the upgrade product. i'd imagine they'll show up the next time things are rebuilt.
<knome> smartboyhw, if you need that before that, i'd poke balloons about it since he knows for sure how to get them show up right away
<smartboyhw> Phew, am back
<knome> 18:30  knome: smartboyhw, ubuntukylin upgrade tests are now added to the upgrade product. i'd imagine they'll show up the next time things are rebuilt.
<knome> 18:30  knome: smartboyhw, if you need that before that, i'd poke balloons about it since he knows for sure how to get them show up right away
<smartboyhw> knome, \o/
<smartboyhw> Thank you knome
<knome> no problem
<knome> re: people -list; once you start writing articles that i find interesting (for my readers) ;)
<smartboyhw> knome, heh heh
<smartboyhw> knome, but what DO you find interesting (for your readers)? ....
<knome> smartboyhw, there's no formulae for that :P
<smartboyhw> lol
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: one way to find out is to read the previous articles written by someone already listed
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, agreed
<knome> well, even that doesn't guarantee anything :P
<smartboyhw> Sigh, I can't write as good as knome
<knome> hah, thanks, i guess ;)
 * slickymaster thinks smartboyhw is in for a ride
<smartboyhw> lol
<knome> though that's kind of a lie
<knome> i do ask for people to review some of my articles for clarity, logic and grammar errors and just if it "makes sense"
<knome> it's not something you do in a day, but that's not how i think blogging should be done
<slickymaster> knome: every writer needs its editor
<knome> if one wanted to have as much readers as possible, then the right way would be "release often"
<smartboyhw> Heh, that's not what I do, I'm running out of topics these days
<smartboyhw> Will have to wait till either/and/or 1. I get to become Kubuntu Dev 2. My Season of KDE project is accepted 3. Ubuntu Studio releases...
<smartboyhw> Hmm, maybe I should write one about QA...
<smartboyhw> Shall get to it tmr
<knome> it's never a bad idea to write what you're working on and shed some light into those subjects, if you have the time and motivation
<smartboyhw> Eh, maybe a full summary of my work the past year
<smartboyhw> (and one month)
<knome> well that's a huge undertaking
<smartboyhw> Probably too long:P
<knome> writing about 1 year ago is a lot harder than writing about today
<smartboyhw> knome, fortunately there's something called irclogs.ubuntu.com :
<smartboyhw> :P
<knome> yes, but gathering data takes a lot of time.
 * smartboyhw isn't sure if there's any data, IIRC
<smartboyhw> There's only information
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> All pre-processed
<knome> what ever you want to call it
<knome> mining it will take time
<smartboyhw> knome, so the Mir decision meeting is on Thursday right?
<knome> yes
 * smartboyhw will attend to see how Xubuntu reacts
<smartboyhw> Sigh, let me see if I can break my record of testing 12.04 point releases (:P)
<slickymaster> knome: at what time is the meeting?
<knome> slickymaster, 15utc
<slickymaster> knome: thanks
<knome> np :(
<knome> oops
<knome> :)
<knome> i should take a quick nap and then work on something...
<knome> brb
 * slickymaster fresh coffee all around
<knome> slickymaster, yeah, coffee now :)
 * slickymaster is pouring it and offers it to knome 
<knome> hehe, i got my own ;)
<slickymaster> ;)
<knome> some dark roasted
<slickymaster> my favorite. over here we always drink our coffee black, specially expressos
<knome> yup, i like the dark roasted very much as well
<senan> can someone please tell me why Disk usage analyser not launching ..http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007060/
<slickymaster> knome: got go, cy
<slickymaster> good evening, all
 * slickymaster is away: I'm busy
 * slickymaster is away: [Got to work]
 * slickymaster is away: Got to work>
 * slickymaster is away: <Got to work>
 * slickymaster is away: Got to work
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-21
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning all
<Noskcaj> evening DanChapman
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, hey o/
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, how's Testdrive?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, good. I've got a huge merge up for review that adds ubuntu studio support
<Noskcaj> And ubuntu gnome
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, good job man
<Noskcaj> thanks. I'll try and get it into debian when it get's merged
<slickymaster> morning all
<slickymaster> good
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, time to test 12.04.3LO
<smartboyhw> LOL
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I'm arriving at office xD
<smartboyhw> XD
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, what time is there?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, you mean here? 10 pm
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, 10pm :O
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, I sleep at 12.
<SergioMeneses> 9am here
<DanChapman> afternoon folks
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, time to test 12.04.3:P
<SergioMeneses> DanChapman, morning!
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, cool :-)
<DanChapman> SergioMeneses, Morning :-)
<DanChapman> SergioMeneses, smartboyhw , im guessing balloons is on leave this week?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, dunno
<smartboyhw> Probably
<smartboyhw> mhall119, is balloons on leave?:P
<SergioMeneses> really?
<SergioMeneses> why?
 * SergioMeneses is lost
 * smartboyhw does not know
<mhall119> smartboyhw: no, why?
<smartboyhw> mhall119, dunno ask DanChapman ...
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, I think DanChapman is getting crazy xD
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ↑↑↑
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, LOL
<DanChapman> i mean is he on holiday this week
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, SergioMeneses yes he IS on holiday, confirmed by dholbach
<SergioMeneses> DanChapman, ah! got it
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, how's your wiki and laptop testing work?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, my personal wiki?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, duh, Lubuntu wiki
<smartboyhw> :P
<SergioMeneses> ah
<smartboyhw> Huh, I'm in 43 channels now:O
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jeje
<SergioMeneses> give me a minute
<smartboyhw> Oh?
 * smartboyhw is expecting something fun and interesting
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, well, these aren't your wiki work:P
<smartboyhw> I mean, after you became the lead
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, BTW I think Laptop testing has been done on 12.04.2 before it was released, so you guys would probably want to do that for 12.04.3.
<dholbach> hey hey
<smartboyhw> hey hey dholbach
<dholbach> does anyone know a bit about the manual testcases on packages.qa.ubuntu.com?
<smartboyhw> Why have you left the chamber? (a.k.a. #ubuntu-quality)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, ah,  a lot (including me)
<dholbach> smartboyhw, man, I'm in too many channels already :)
<dholbach> so if a new revision lands in lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<dholbach> what needs to happen for it to go up on packages.qa.u.c?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, we will put it into the packages Qa tracker by a testcase admin
<smartboyhw> a.k.a. balloons or chilicuil or me or SergioMeneses or DanChapman or .....
<smartboyhw> (a long list:P)
<dholbach> ah great, so it's not blocked on balloons then?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, NO.
<dholbach> awesome
<smartboyhw> dholbach, you got something for us?
<dholbach> not yet... it was more like investigating how this all works :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, :)
<smartboyhw> You will learn this easily I believe, since you are so great
<dholbach> no, I'm not :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, anyways, just submit a merge-proposal whenever you are ready
<dholbach> smartboyhw, fantastic, thanks
<smartboyhw> We will review (by actually running it) and put it in:)
<SergioMeneses> sorry smartboyhw I was attending a meeting in my job
<phillw> SergioMeneses: he's off-line. TZ's are a pain :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, totally agree
<SergioMeneses> ok, lunch time
<elfy> I'm sure phillw will agree with me when I say everyone should keep to UTC :p
<phillw> I always drop an email to a ping request from IRC so they pick it up next time they're around :)
<phillw> elfy: it would be less confusing for sure... I still have issues with British Summer Time :P
<elfy> I just add on 1 for 6 months of the year - I've not gone wrong (apart from once) in years
<phillw> I've often considered making a complaint to Advertising Standards Authority about the mis leading term of 'Summer' :P
<phillw> If it were summer time, then it would apply for 2 weeks :D
<elfy> lol
<elfy> imagine how fed up people were in the 40s when they called it Double Summer Time :p
<elfy> or the 70s even
<phillw> are xubuntu and Mythubuntu not having a 12.04.3 release?
<knome> are
<knome> at least xubuntu is
<phillw> knome: I'm short on time, but will pull in the 12.04.3 of amd64 alternate and see how I get on. It takes a couple of hours for me to grab an ISO.
<knome> phillw, sure, thanks.
<elfy> vbox tests good enough knome ?
<knome> elfy, as always
<knome> elfy, don't ask me, you're the testing lead! :P
<elfy> oh yea lol
<elfy> elfy - yea that's fine - carry one
<knome> .2 and .3 aren't too different from each other
<elfy> grabbing the desktop now, will run through all 3 testcases
<elfy> 64bit
<elfy> knome: why's 64bit got autoresize/manual and live session but 32bit has those plus entire disk?
<knome> i have no idea
<knome> have you filtered "tested" out or sth?
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/51847/testcases
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/51846/testcases
<elfy> nope
<knome> hmpf.
<phillw> knome: elfy I'll also ask unit193 to pull all the 12.04.3's onto http://phillw.net/isos/ as they do pre-date my mirror (faster to download from there).
<knome> elfy, wondering if that's because the amd64 image is a bit oversized. probably not, but there's nothing else looking faulty in the tracker
<elfy> I couldn't see anything either
<elfy> phillw: I got fastish net
<phillw> elfy: that server is faster than using the direct cdimage link. Especially when things are a bit busy :)
<elfy> took me 2 or 3 minutes to get the 64bit one
<phillw> it's only on a 100Mb/s back bone, but does seem faster than cdimage :D
<phillw> 9500 kb/s looks much better than 49 kb/s :D
<phillw> pulling to the mirros, then I'll grab it from there.
<phillw> *mirror sever*
<phillw> hmmm dyslexic fingers tonight :)
<elfy> :)
<phillw> elfy: knome ~ 3hours for my download of alternate amd64. Don't worry, I'll get them done tomorrow! I've sent a failbook message out to ubuntu-quality and lubuntu-offtopic to ask if there are any volunteers for the 32 bit version (lubuntu people are good at 32 bit ones :P )
<elfy> I've done desktop stuff phillw
<elfy> except for one - and Noskcaj is lookign at that one
<phillw> elfy: so, mythubuntu or kubuntu next for you? It really does pain me being in the lovely countryside with a really slow narrow-band link....
<elfy> phillw: I'll do my alternate 32bits first ;)
 * phillw goes and finds som super-glue for slickymaster :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-22
<phillw> Noskcaj: ping
<phillw> xnox: knome "Istimsak Abdulbasir Grabbing the i386 iso now" It's nice to ask :)
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> phillw: testcase for chromium merged and added to testcases for you
<elfy> knome: not getting far with the alternate tests for 12.04.3 -> http://imagebin.org/268366
<Noskcaj> phillw, PONG
<DanChapman> Good morning all
<xnox> phillw: ?
<slickymaster> good morning, all
<knome> elfy, hmpf.
<slickymaster> knome: ping
<slickymaster> DanChapman: good morning, can you spare a minute?
<DanChapman> slickymaster: Morning, yeah sure
<slickymaster> DanChapman: are you familiar with xfce4-mixer GUI?
<knome> slickymaster, pong
<DanChapman> slickymaster: ive used it a few times
<slickymaster> DanChapman, knome, my question is: what is the name of the icon that look like a chain, under the channels
<slickymaster> knome: sorry knome, the question regards xfce4-mixer
<knome> i don't have that installed, just a sec :P
<slickymaster> knome, I'm making the xfce4-mixer manual test
<knome> slickymaster, the icon is used to lock/link the two channels' levels
<slickymaster> knome: yes, that one
<knome> slickymaster, if you press it, it's disabled, and then you can control the left/right channel separately
<slickymaster> knome, how should I call it?
<knome> well the hover says "lock channels ..."
<slickymaster> knome: what I mean is "Point you mouse cursor over the ? icon
<knome> "Lock channels" :)
<slickymaster> knome: I was convinced that it would have a single name
<knome> there is a technical icon name for that, but it's probably not very decriptive for users
<knome> or the "Lock" icon
<slickymaster> knome, ok, I'll follow your suggestion. thanks
<knome> there isn't many other icons, users will find out when they hover over that
<knome> :)
<knome> np
<slickymaster> thanks also DanChapman
<smartboyhw> knome, you do have somebody who can test alternates for 12.04.3 right? (Just asking, no inteference in it)
<knome> smartboyhw, if you'd follow #xubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-release, you'd know we have a problem with them.
<smartboyhw> knome, is it about encryption?>
<knome> smartboyhw, no
<smartboyhw> knome, oh
<smartboyhw> We have LVM encrpytion problems here
<smartboyhw> knome, I found your problem and yes, we have that problem too.
<smartboyhw> OK, all fail
<smartboyhw> knome, is there a bug report for this?
<smartboyhw> elfy, ^
<smartboyhw> Assuming you are meaning http://imagebin.org/268366
<knome> that's what i meant, and no, i don't know if there is a bug. did you check if something is linked in the alternate tests for xubuntu in the iso tracker?
<smartboyhw> knome, the problem is that I saw no results reported for Xubuntu
<smartboyhw> alternate
<smartboyhw> Except one by... phillw !? (Which is still running)
<phillw> smartboyhw: it has just started... it was a late night!
<smartboyhw> phillw, mind you: There will be the problem with the above picture
<smartboyhw> http://imagebin.org/268366
<smartboyhw> knome, so you guys won't release the image with the above *bug* or?
<phillw> smartboyhw: I've chosen to ignore that error :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, me too
<smartboyhw> That might have to go to the release notes though...
<phillw> if it installs it is a grey bug, worthy of note in the release notes. if it borks the install. then it is a big red bug!
<smartboyhw> Anyways, I have to fail encrpytion here
<smartboyhw> phillw, encrpytion test is NOT working at all
<smartboyhw> for Kubuntu alternates at least
<phillw> I'm only on the 1st test... guided.. entire.
<smartboyhw> phillw, yeah, wait till you get to that:P
<phillw> next up will be side by side, then encrypted... that is my order of testing in lubuntu :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, heh
<phillw> as to the 4th one, I'll have to read the testcase!
<smartboyhw> phillw, what fourth?
<phillw> run once :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, :P
<smartboyhw> Ha, manual partiitoning
<phillw> I do usually make my self available for these tests, rather than the last minute, but was at job interview yesterday and then had 3 trains to catch to get home... was not in 'testing' mode last night!
<smartboyhw> phillw, job interview? Woot
<phillw> yup, should know today if I got the job.
<smartboyhw> phillw, what is it?
<smartboyhw> :P
<phillw> laptop repair engineer.
<smartboyhw> phillw, sure, I will send you my laptop and give me a i7:P
<phillw> as that side of my abilities is totally self taught, I'm not sure if I passed the 2 hour bench-test yesterday for diagnosing a fault, then stripping down and rebuilding a laptop (I for got to re-connect the video lead to the mother board, which I'm really angry at myself over!).
<jodh> pitti/jibel: until bug 1208455 is resolved (and we don't know when that might be), would it be possible for the autopkgtest env create 2 vms for a test (maybe if a new magic Restrictions: is specified in debian/tests/control)?
<ubot5> bug 1208455 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "general protection fault running apt-get inside double nested kvm VM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208455
<jodh> pitti/jibel: the vms would be identical but one would be "primary" (to run the dep8 tests in) and one "secondary" (for whatever purposes the dep8 tests wish).
<elfy> smartboyhw: not as far as I know - not had time to look either
<pitti> jodh: I guess in principle yes, but it requires some careful state keeping of the second VM, exchanging of ssh keys, and some kind of marker in the control file that you want a second one
<smartboyhw> elfy, OK.
<pitti> jodh: (as we don't always want to start two)
<jodh> pitti: understood. I'm doing one final canonistack test but if that fails, I don't realistically see a way forward using nested kvm atm.
<pitti> jodh: I wouldn't bet on canonistack for that indeed; much more robust to run them locally or in the dc
<jodh> pitti: I don't have dc access and can't run locally. I'll check the porters, but they don't tend to be particularly powerful systems. If you or anyone else is offering to test my tests, the branch is lp:~jamesodhunt/ubuntu/saucy/upstart/dep-8 :)
<pitti> jodh: sure, I'll give them a whirl now
<jodh> pitti: awesome, thanks!
<pitti> jodh: which of your ssh keys do you use?
<pitti> jodh: I can give you ssh to the outside (run-adt-test) VM, from there you can poke around
<pitti> jodh: I have started run-adt-test -kS file://`pwd` already, it's currently building
<jodh> pitti: thanks!
<phillw> smartboyhw: have you raised a bug for http://imagebin.org/268366 ?
<smartboyhw> phillw, I forgotten, please raise one for me.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, smartboyhw \o
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, hey
<phillw> smartboyhw: bug 1215453 raised
<ubot5> bug 1215453 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No Kernel Modules were found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215453
<smartboyhw> phillw, thanks
<smartboyhw> phillw, can you refer the bug to the Xubuntu guys also?
<xnox> phillw: that bug lacks details =) commented.
<smartboyhw> phillw, it's debian-installer BTW
<smartboyhw> xnox, updated the bug with the correct screenshot link and d-i
<smartboyhw> http://imagebin.org/268366 it is
<phillw> smartboyhw: thanks! My bad... forgot I was using alternate!
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<phillw> I'll recreate the bug once this 2nd test is installed so the correct logs are attached.
<smartboyhw> phillw, no need to "recreate"
<smartboyhw> Just put it in.
<smartboyhw> I mean, the log.
<smartboyhw> knome, please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/fix-kernels-precise-xubuntu/+merge/181586 for Xubuntu so alternates can get refreshed
<smartboyhw> *respun
<knome> smartboyhw, i can't upload to ~xubuntu-dev
<smartboyhw> knome, I thought you can merge the code...
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> Oops
<knome> no, anybody to do that needs to have upload rights to
<knome> ... ~xubuntu-dev
<smartboyhw> knome, no need for upload rights.
<smartboyhw> Just a ~xubuntu-dev
<knome> smartboyhw, upload rights to that branch.
<smartboyhw> knome, ....
<knome> smartboyhw, they are also upload rights.
<knome> smartboyhw, i understand the difference, but i don't have either.
<smartboyhw> knome, eh, that I would call "commit rights"... Can you find someone (a.s.a.p. is better?)
<knome> smartboyhw, people who have the rights are subscribed.
<smartboyhw> knome, that's for 12.04.3 release, so...
<smartboyhw> Hopefully they can respond in time
<knome> i know.
<knome> i hope they can as well
<knome> but there's next to nothing i can do to speed up that process
<smartboyhw> knome, I think I found somebody who can:P
<smartboyhw> Since ~xubuntu-dev contains ~ubuntu-core-dev
<knome> sure.
<knome> feel free to ask them
<knome> and thanks
<smartboyhw> knome, actually, Riddell volunteered for that, thank him:)
<phillw> elfy: I' grabbing the i386 alternate now, it will take ~ 3 hours :(
<elfy> I'm doing the first test now
<elfy> taking about ~20 minutes to install
<elfy> thanks for looking at the 64bit ones
<melodie> hi
<phillw> elfy: I've stopped the download, going to update my 13.10 system :)
<elfy> lol
<elfy> I suspect I'll get 2 of the 32bit ones done today
<phillw> he he. only 245 packages to update on my 13.10 system :P
<elfy> lol
<elfy> you want me to post them to you on a cd :D
<phillw> I'll accept the 1 hour download.... I really should update more often!
<elfy> heh
<elfy> even when it was slow here I rarely waited long - an iso was ~20minutes
<phillw> I live a long way from the exchange in a lovely village. I'd rather the village than blisteringly fast b/band :)
<elfy> yep
<phillw> if I want fast, I ssh into my server on its 100 Mb/s backbone.
<phillw> as piglet has things like virt-manager, virtual-box along with bluefish hplib etc. etc. there is always more to update :)
<elfy> half way through the encrypted install test
<elfy> that'll do for today once it's done
<phillw> okies, I'll check out what still needs testing a bit later. I can pull iso's in over night if needed.
<elfy> as far as I'm concerned - there will be 2 32 bit tests for looking at - I'll try and spend some time on other tests over the weekend - but I've got a whole bunch of r/l to sort and some xubuntu stuff I want to look at
<phillw> yeah, 13.04.4 doesn't look like it will be released today. These things happen.....
<elfy> 13.04.4?
<phillw> I'll pull in the 32bit alt of xubuntu and kubuntu for overnight install. .... he he... 12.04.3 :P
<slickymaster> good night, all
<knome> hey slickymaster.
<slickymaster> knome, :)
<slickymaster> knome, xfce4-mixer testcase is ready for merge, just proposed it
<knome> slickymaster, will look at that tomorrow
<slickymaster> knome, np, :)
<slickymaster> knome, tomorrow is my first vacation day
<knome> congrats!
<knome> slickymaster, did you go surfing or sth?
<slickymaster> knome, yes :) :) before traveling with the family to the south of spain on the 29th
<slickymaster> knome, and my kid will join me :)
<knome> nice
<knome> how old, if i may ask?
<slickymaster> knome, eight, last June
<knome> mhm
<knome> nice age
<knome> (even though i don't have kids myself, but that is)
<slickymaster> yes, is not a teenager, yet
<slickymaster> knome, but I'll be around at least until the 29th
<knome> :)
<knome> so vacation with internet, eh? ;)
<slickymaster> knome, I'm trying to get Xubuntu Documentation translated as much as I can
<slickymaster> knome,  :) yes, in the first part of it
<slickymaster> knome, I've also have some stuff to edited for the upcoming Ubuntu Manual
<slickymaster> knome, and I'm finally trying to make my wiki page up
<knome> :)
<GuidoPallemans> msg NickServ identify Hotmail12
<knome> GuidoPallemans, change your password.
<GuidoPallemans> crap, gotta change ma password
<slickymaster> :)
<GuidoPallemans> happened numerous times
<knome> no, not your mums.
<thomi> heh
<thomi> GuidoPallemans: Hotmail13
<thomi> ;)
<GuidoPallemans> k
<slickymaster> knome, no need to look at it tomorrow, elfy has merge it just now
<knome> aha
<knome> good work then
<knome> he went to bed 20 mins ago, so he must've done that while asleep
<slickymaster> he's always nearby, even when we don't see or sense him
<slickymaster> https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4-mixer
<phillw> knome: like unit193, elfy is actually a bot :P
<knome> the whole xubuntu team are bots.
<slickymaster> knome, LOL
<phillw> I still chuckle at unit193 being accused of that on the lubuntu support channel :D
<knome> same for me on #xubuntu
<knome> anyway, nighty!
<slickymaster> knome, night
<slickymaster> phillw, good night
<phillw> slickymaster: sweet dreams!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-23
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, em, why did you break ktp...
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i don;t know. I also don;t know how
<Noskcaj> please fix
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I don't know how too, what's the issue again?
<Noskcaj> FTBFS
<smartboyhw> I thought you should just ask for fakesync (as Riddell said)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, log?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-call-ui/0.6.3-1ubuntu1/+build/4894045
<Noskcaj> i don't have to today. Can you do the everything? please?
<smartboyhw> !find telepathy-farstream/telepathy-farstream.h
<ubot5> File telepathy-farstream/telepathy-farstream.h found in libtelepathy-farstream-dev
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, include that
<smartboyhw> I mean, libtelepathy-farstream-dev as build-dep
<smartboyhw> Should be simple.
<smartboyhw> Eh, I will do it anyway
<hggdh> balloons: Is there going to be any session on apport/ubuntu-bug/bugs?
<hggdh> generically, bug opening & triage, I guess
 * smartboyhw thought that is bdmurray's territory
<phillw> hggdh: brian is on vacation afaik. I did get him to do a classroom session earlier in the cycle. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy#Reporting_Bugs has those details.
<hggdh> phillw: thanks
<phillw> hggdh: I'm quite happy to the 'basic' one if no one from bug-squad is available. We have also been busy updating the wiki area, which some of the ubuntu-bug team have helped greatly with. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Bugs is the link to that area.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-24
<DanChapman> morning all
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-25
<DanChapman> afternoon all
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, hello:)
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: Hey there o/
<smartboyhw> Guest97150: Are you using pleia2's server or what? :O
<smartboyhw> Hello phillw, how are you?
<phillw> smartboyhw: ẁell, how's things with ypu?
<smartboyhw> phillw, good:)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-18
<Nothing_Much> Okay so I guess the Nautilus test will be done as soon as I learn Samba
<pyrite> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html isn't updating
<pyrite> it was last generated 08/12/14
<Nothing_Much> So uh..
<Nothing_Much> Why is Wubi still in the QA Tracker?
<Nothing_Much> I thought Wubi was discontinued for instability?
<Nothing_Much> One more thing, when will the Unity 8 product be available for download? :D
<Nothing_Much> Shoot! I don't have Bluetooth hardware!
<Nothing_Much> Am I able to submit a passed result anyways? But specify that the Bluetooth test had to be skipped?
<Nothing_Much> *In the comments
<Nothing_Much> *comment
<elfy> Nothing_Much: I see no reason why not - which testcase is it?
<elfy> might be worth a change to the testcase
<Nothing_Much> elfy: Pulseaudio (smoke)
<Nothing_Much> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/316/builds/67143/testcases/1336/results
<elfy> :) I meant which testcase number - unless it's an xubuntu one - then it would just be words to me
<elfy> aah cool
<elfy> "If you have bluetooth audio hardware" ambiguous enough for me - just pass it assuming the rest is ok
<Nothing_Much> Yep, everything passed (as far as Pulseaudio goes) :P
<elopio_> ping pitti: could you approve ubuntu-experience-tests? It's in the utopic upload queue.
<pitti> elopio: what is the "utopic upload queue"? CI train?
<deepubuntu> where can I find the developing version of ubuntu for testing?
<balloons> anyone missing a volume indicator in utopic?
<Nothing_Much> balloons: Which flavor?
<balloons> Nothing_Much, ahh, this is under ubuntu. Seems to be quite gone.
<Nothing_Much> lemme check
<Nothing_Much> balloons: Was it a fresh install?
<Nothing_Much> Oh it is gone
<Nothing_Much> New bug!
<balloons> I guess we should check indicator-sound
<balloons> see if it's reported
<balloons> Nothing_Much, I see why it's not there.. it was set to visbile,false
<davmor2> Nothing_Much: because I believe that 12.04 still is supported therefore wubi is too unless it got removed from 12.04.  Plus it is still on the cd as a menu only version to reboot into the install cd from Windows
<davmor2> balloons: ^
<Nothing_Much> davmor2: That makes sense, because it was dropped in 13.04
<balloons> davmor2, which explain what exactly?
<davmor2> balloons: sorry taking about wubi
<Nothing_Much> balloons: I asked why Wubi was still in the QA tracker
<balloons> davmor2, ;-)
<Nothing_Much> And I'm still wondering why it's on the Ubuntu iso's..
<elfy> balloons: hi - question - just for a change. If someone fails an install test does anyone ever look at bug that caused the fail?
<davmor2> Nothing_Much: right but 12.04 LTS is still supported so wubi would still need testing on 12.04
<Nothing_Much> elfy: I came across a bug that would cause a kernel panic
<Nothing_Much> davmor2: But it shouldn't be on the subsequent releases
<Nothing_Much> elfy: But that was a small while ago
<Nothing_Much> Boots fine on VBox
<balloons> Nothing_Much, run this: gsettings get com.canonical.indicator.sound visible
<balloons> my guess it returns false
<davmor2> Nothing_Much: but it is on cd's as I say as a menu only option to reboot into the install cd
<elfy> Nothing_Much: check the tracker - have a look at the precise daily with wubi set to show - wubi tests are there
<elfy> Nothing_Much: but nothing shows against utopic
<Nothing_Much> balloons: It says "true"
<balloons> Nothing_Much, oO? yet you see no sound menu?>
<elfy> and hi davmor2 too :)
<Nothing_Much> Yep, no sound indicator at the top right
<davmor2> elfy: hey dude :)
<balloons> Nothing_Much, try toggling?
<balloons> gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.sound visible false
<balloons> gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.sound visible true
<Nothing_Much> There it is!
<Nothing_Much> But it's muted
<Nothing_Much> And it won't unmute
<Nothing_Much> oh whoops
<Nothing_Much> I forgot to reset Pulseaudio to autospawn again
<Nothing_Much> But lemme see if it appears again after a reset
<Nothing_Much> Yeah it's all good now
<Nothing_Much> bbl
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: can I get a review here please? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-settings/fix1357605-translations/+merge/231052
<robotfuel> elopio: I will review
<elopio> you are too nice robotfuel. Thanks.
<robotfuel> elopio: omg 1000+ lines, some one else can have it if they want! :P
<brendand> elopio, aren't you better off getting someone experienced with translations looking at it? it's not really test/qa related
<elopio> robotfuel: you can skin :)
<elopio> I just ran a make task.
<elopio> robotfuel: feel free to leave it to somebody else too.
<elopio> we are doing this as part of the QA blockers for the spanish translations, so it's a little related to quality.
<robotfuel> elopio: I'll let someone more familiar with translations review. but I'll skim it to see if I can find any issues like spelling.
<elopio> thanks robotfuel.
 * elopio makes a note about asking dpm for a lightning talk about translations.
<robotfuel> I was think it would be qml or ap tests when I said I'd do the review :D +1 on the talk about translations.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-19
<karthikeyan> Hello everyone
<karthikeyan> I am Karthikeyan and new here.
<karthikeyan> I'd like to contribute to Ubuntu
<average_guy> hello karthikeyan and welcome
<average_guy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam  is the place to start
<karthikeyan> average_guy
<karthikeyan> thanks
<pitti> elopio: reviewed
<pitti> elopio: not sure how much my +1 is worth, as I'm not an official system-settings dev, but there you are :)
<pitti> (and it's a trivial fix, too)
<Nothing_Much> Are there specified prerequisites for testing Ubuntu Touch and Unity 8?
<balloons> Nothing_Much, for ubuntu touch, phablet hw is really helpful
<balloons> for unity8, there's live cd's, or you can install it in utopic
<Nothing_Much> balloons: phablet hardware would require a nexus device, right?
<deepubuntu> balloons: Can I use testing version of ubuntu in the pen-drive and boot from PD(pen Drive) into laptop
<balloons> deepubuntu, certainly!
<deepubuntu> thanks balloons downloading it 1.1 GB don't you think official 14.10 was 931 MB
<balloons> Nothing_Much, atm yes.. but very soon we will have hardware from our oem partners
<balloons> real ubuntu phones if you will
<Nothing_Much> balloons: Awesome, can't wait, but when will they be shipping in the US?
<Nothing_Much> Oh darn, I don't think Mir is supported on Virtualbox :(
<balloons> Nothing_Much, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<Nothing_Much> double darn
<Nothing_Much> Well thankfully, I have a spare nvidia PC right next to me! :D
<Nothing_Much> \
<balloons> Nothing_Much, a spare pc is very helpful for this
<Nothing_Much> Well unfortunately, Unity 8 isn't working on my spare PC either :(
<balloons> Nothing_Much, ohh why not?
<Nothing_Much> balloons: black screen and flashing cursor
<Nothing_Much> but as soon as I log into the Unity 8 session on this desktop, the mouse pointer appears for a few seconds, then the cursor appears, then the mouse disappears
<Nothing_Much> And everything's fully updated, upgraded, and dist-upgraded
<Nothing_Much> oh hang on
<Nothing_Much> Is xmir required?
<balloons> Nothing_Much, did you try the live image?
<Nothing_Much> Nope, assumed that the installed version would be the same
<Nothing_Much> lemme try that
<Nothing_Much> balloons: I don't see it in the tracker
<Nothing_Much> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds/75839/downloads
<Nothing_Much> Hang on, is it supposed to be a complete desktop session or a Window within the Unity 7 desktop?
<balloons> Nothing_Much, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<Nothing_Much> Ah okay
<Nothing_Much> 1 hour left..
<balloons> Nothing_Much, if that still has trouble, on real hardware, do submit a bug. They would love to hear the feedback
<Nothing_Much> balloons: yeah but that was installed on a desktop
<Nothing_Much> what I also asked was if it was a desktop session or a window within the Unity 7 desktop
<Nothing_Much> by typing in unity8 in the terminal, unity 8 will show up in a phone sized window
<Nothing_Much> Are there torrents for Unity 8? Because this is taking forever and it's throttling my internet :(
<balloons> Nothing_Much, mm.. not sure on the desktop-next cd.
<balloons> Nothing_Much, it should be a full desktop session
<Nothing_Much> balloons: Oh okay, so that's a problem I'm having with the nouveau drivers on an AMD CPU with 2GB DDR2 RAM
<Nothing_Much> Geforce 9300GE
<balloons> Nothing_Much, are you saying noveau doesn't work for you?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-20
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: can I please get a review here?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/mediaplayer-app/fix1359040-skip_seekbar/+merge/231508
<robotfuel> elopio: I will
<elopio> thanks robotfuel
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: I need two more reviews:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/oneline_accounts_window/+merge/231472
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/launcher/+merge/231473
<elopio> rvr: rhuddie: maybe you?
<rhuddie> elopio, sure, I'll take a look
<Nothing_Much> balloons: I got the login screen for the Live desktop for ubuntu-desktop-next, but can't figure out what the login and password is
<Nothing_Much> are*
<balloons> Nothing_Much, that means unity8 fails to start
<Nothing_Much> balloons: oh, that's the greeter?
<balloons> Nothing_Much, look at the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso. "If the image boots to a greeter login, it's likely that the unity8 session fails to start (that's the case in VMs for example) "
<balloons> that's what is happening yes?>
<Nothing_Much> ah, yep
<Nothing_Much> gonna put the iso on my second desktop then
<balloons> kk, hopefully it works better
<Nothing_Much> from what I've heard, nvidia hardware has the second best mir support from nouveau
<elfy> afternoon peeps
<Nothing_Much> Howdy elfy
<elopio> rhuddie: thanks for the review. I tried ubuntu-app-stop and it doesn't stop the apps. Maybe I'm using it wrong.
<elopio> rhuddie: do you know how to close the dialer-app with ubuntu-app-stop ?
<rhuddie> elopio, this seems to work ok: ubuntu-app-stop dialer-app
<elfy> hi Nothing_Much - keeping busy I see :)
<Nothing_Much> kernel panic on hardware for ubuntu-desktop-next
<Nothing_Much> drm_kms_helper: panic occurred
<Nothing_Much> frozen
<balloons> bah, so neither desktop worked?
<Nothing_Much> not the VM or the hardware
<Nothing_Much> I don't have my hardware on the hardware page of the Ubuntu QA team yet
<elopio> rhuddie: hum, it works, you are right.
<elopio> rhuddie: I updated the MP. Waiting for Jenkins to confirm.
<rhuddie> elopio, great
<Nothing_Much> hmm.. can't seem to authenticate to the ubuntu wiki for some reason
<Nothing_Much> oh there it goes
<elfy> you have to feed the hamster to use the wiki Nothing_Much ...
<elfy> other wise the wheel stays still :p
<Nothing_Much> it's workin' now
<Nothing_Much> though I can't edit to add my hardware to the permanent table
<Nothing_Much> nvm
<elopio> robotfuel: could you resurrect this? https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/autopilot/add_press_duration_to_touch_devices/+merge/212265
<robotfuel> elopio: I'll see if I can get to it. I am very busy right now with writing new long running tests.
<robotfuel> and new battery tests
<elopio> robotfuel: I can branch it and continue myself, if you prefer.
<robotfuel> elopio: okay but talk to thomi, autopilot is slower than the qml timer. he had some plans for it.
<elopio> ack.
<balloons> elopio, ok so I reproduced the issue with calendar.. it's the silly drag thing again
<elopio> balloons: I'm not sure what you are talking about. I know about two calendar issues, one because the current day is not visible and one because the text area is not deleted.
<balloons> elopio, sorry.. the text area deletion issue brendand reported
<elopio> is that a new one, or just one of the other two were not properly diagnosed?
<elopio> I'm confused
<balloons> elopio, sorry... I realize now explaining is a bit difficult. But remember https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1343916?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343916 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot swipe_into_view method can open copy/paste dialog" [Undecided,Fix released]
<elopio> balloons: I remember.
<balloons> The workaround we placed in calendar I think might be causing problems now while editing.. it seems the 'click' we put in makes the cursor wind up in the middle of the text
<balloons> anyways, I have a few ideas to fix it I'll try out. I'm thinking something will end upstream in the toolkit though
<elopio> balloons: I think that's not it, because we start deleting the contents of the textfield after the swipe
<elopio> I think that instead of pressing the END key, we need to press CTRL+END
<balloons> elopio, sure.. and we could also consider doing that each time?
<elopio> which is cheating, because END is not on the OSK, but it's our only option until autopilot has a long press.
<balloons> right, indeed.. I was browsing the OSK
<elopio> balloons: what do you mean with each time?
<elopio> it's needed only for text areas, as textfields don't have multiple lines.
<balloons> elopio, I'm surprised we don't use the 'x' for textfields
<elopio> balloons: we use it when it's available.
<elopio> there are text fields that don't have it.
<balloons> must have been my eyes missing it in calendar.. I thought we did.. anyways
<balloons> what I was saying is we shouldn't loop forever pressing end.. if we are at the beginning and the textfield isn't empty, press end again
<elopio> balloons: what I was going to do was to just press CTRL+END once.
<elopio> that keeps the loop simple, I think.
<balloons> and give up after a bit of iterating like that
<balloons> i'll try your ctrl end
<elopio> now that's a good check. If we are at the start and it's still not empty, fail instead of keep trying.
<elopio> balloons: I was going to start the branch on the toolkit for it. Do you mean you will try as in: you will do the branch on the toolkit?
<elopio> or should I continue?
<balloons> elopio, yes it's needed no matter what
<balloons> elopio, go ahead and do it to the toolkit if you wish.. i was going to add a custom override to cal first to play with it
<elopio> ok.
<balloons> i'm happy to do a toolkit mp too
<balloons> I'm sure you are busy :-)
<balloons> you can review it then
<elopio> balloons: shouldn't take a lot of time. It should be ready before I go for lunch.
<elopio> lately I'm not that busy. Just waiting for branches to land, mostly.
<balloons> elopio, heh, well in that case . . :-)
<elopio> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1359167-empty_multiline_textarea/+merge/231626
<balloons> elopio, yep looks like what I wanted. But what do you think of trying to clear it more than once? You feel that would hide bugs?
<balloons> mmm
<elopio> balloons: do you mean, after we reached the start of the text field, try again to go to the end?
<balloons> elopio, right.. this would hide potential issues.. but it would also smooth out one-off glitches with things
<balloons> it's a tough thing.. I guess I'm not for it
<elopio> balloons: I would prefer to raise the exception I added in case we can't clear it.
<elopio> it would just happen if we fail to select_all, or if we fail to go_to_end
<balloons> elopio, yep, same..
<elopio> so I would like to know why we failed, and fix it.
<balloons> I was thinking I would want to do something else but yep, I'm with you..
<balloons> we should do a review for other potential infinite loops.. never a good thing
<elopio> balloons: I tend to assume too much, so the helpers are full of potential infinite loops.
<elopio> but I'm not sure where to stop.
<elopio> in this case, for example, if BackSpace fails, we will be in an infinite loop because the cursor position won't advance.
<balloons> something to slot into my brain when I review your mp's
<elopio> I'm not sure if it's save to assume backspace will move the cursor, or not.
<balloons> nope. I would fail if the cursor position doesn't move when we expect it to
<balloons> and have a seperate exception for it.
<elopio> balloons: ok, I'll add that check.
<balloons> you agree? as the helpers we really need to handle all loop paths
<elopio> balloons: more or less. I think that if we are fully test driven we can assume that some things will work. And that if they fail, we will get a clear error somewhere. The problem is that with our current runner, if an assumption is broken and we are in a loop, the run will be killed without useful results.
<elopio> balloons: I pushed the change, please take a look.
<balloons> mm text length.. I worry about timing issues with your if statement, but yes that looks good
<balloons> I'm going to try this against the calendar app
<ianorlin> gah there was a bug affecting an image today that makes alt f2 not appear that I reported it staus had changed to fix commited but now I can't find the bug on launchpad to report in tracker
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-21
<pitti> Good morning
<PerfM> fuck you, ubuntu-shit-quality
<average_guy> ^-- wow, feelin the luv
<elfy> average_guy: if you're talking about ~12 hours ago - it was trolling anywhere it could think of afaik
<Nothing_Much> wut
<Nothing_Much> Trolling?
<Nothing_Much> He looked like an Ubuntu member according to his.. whatever that is for IRC.
<Nothing_Much> Argh, completely forgot to save my Virtualbox VMs D:
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-22
<moses> hey there i have just installed ubuntu and i must say i am very impressed, everything works allot faster than windows and even when im streaming video its sooo much quicker, i cant believe more people arnt using it
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> good morning :)
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<mpt> 1. “The next Hug Day is scheduled for Thursday 10 July, 2014.” — Is there one in the future?
<mpt> 2. “/!\ This team will be merged shortly with the Ubuntu Quality Team.” — What team is that?
<mpt> (I’d fix these problems myself if I knew the answers)
<elfy> mpt: the second one is answered in the line you quote - the bug team merged with the qa team afaik
<mpt> elfy, I meant, which team merged with the QA team — there’s no mention of the bug team on that page
<mpt> but thanks :)
<elfy> yea I know - I only know because I started getting bug team mail CC'd to QA :)
<mpt> So changing which header is used fixed both problems.
<elfy> as far as the first question - no idea, but I guess someone could put forward that as an idea for the upcoming Ubuntu Gloabl Jam
<mpt> Separately, if anyone is looking for something to do, I suggest merging the contents of <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quality> into <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam> and setting up a redirect
<pitti> balloons: FYI, little Friday afternoon hack :) http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=c33240
<Nothing_Much> Whoa! Today's ISO of Utopic is funky on Virtualbox!
<Nothing_Much> Can I use Imgur to host images of testdrive-0?
<Nothing_Much> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds/76190/testcases/1303/results
<deepubuntu> Nothing_Much: Can we talk in a private chat?
<Nothing_Much> deepubuntu: Sure dude
<deepubuntu> :D
<roadmr> Nothing_Much: to work around that problem, ctrl-f1 (to go to a text VT), then ctrl-f7 (to return to the install)
<roadmr> Nothing_Much: use right-ctrl (virtualbox's control key) for that. FWIW, the images have been like that for well over a week
<roadmr> Nothing_Much: I was talking about this yesterday and there appears to be no bug report about that (at least yesterday I couldn't find any)
<Nothing_Much> roadmr: Oh you're right, it's fixed now
<roadmr> Nothing_Much: yes, it's an easy workaround, but it's very confusing :D
<roadmr> Nothing_Much: ah and it's also virtualbox-specific (well: doesn't happen on bare metal, I haven't tested e.g. kvm to see if it's just unhappy with virtualization of any kind)
<Nothing_Much> roadmr: oh that's good to know at least
<Nothing_Much> but it's still a bug
<Nothing_Much> thing
<elfy> balloons: ping
<balloons> elfy, pong
<elfy> good golly miss molly - that was quick :p
<elfy> so - xubuntu core , the new thing we're providing - which is going to need testing
<elfy> what I don't want is for it to be part of the dailies thing and for it to renew on the tracker everyday, but to just sit there on the traker from cycle beginning to end
<elfy> (we're not going to get much testing of it I doubt given the state of other testing)
<elfy> so - what's the best way to achieve that?
<balloons> I guess I'm confused by what you are asking.. You don't want it on iso.qa.ubuntu.com, but you do want it to be tested. In addition, you want the entry to remain static all cycle?
<elfy> I do want it on the tracker
<elfy> I don't want it to be in with the daily 64/32 bit tests we already have
<elfy> if that can't be done and it HAS to be in with the rest of our product and daily - then so be it
<balloons> ok, so I guess I get what you don't want. So can you be more specific as to what you do want? a seperate milestone or ?
<elfy> specifically I want it on the tracker - but not for the results to get archived daily :)
<elfy> no idea what you'd call it - I've never really bothered much with the iso tracker admin
<elfy> I guess it'd not be so bad if the tracker search/history thing worked usefully - but it doesn't as we know
<balloons> elfy, give me just a minute, and we'll do some mocking
<elfy> ok :)
<balloons> alrighty elfy I can't find the link I want
<elfy> :)
<balloons> elfy, ahh, got it
<balloons> http://iso.qa.dev.stgraber.org/
<balloons> so it's a playground for whatever you want to do
<elfy> not got access to the admin bit
<balloons> I do, so let's iterate
<balloons> actually I wonder about something. Would you be happy to see xubuntu core as a product under utopic daily whose version didn't change?
<elfy> would that mean that it get's archived daily?
<balloons> nope it wouldn't
<elfy> so it would just sit there allowing people to enter results from now till end of cycle?
<elfy> if that's so - that's what I'd like
<balloons> it's seemingly part of a greater discussion on why we archive results daily . .
<balloons> or sorry.. by build
<elfy> oh
<elfy> all I'm after at the moment is a way to track something that's going to see even less testing than our 64/32 bit desktop images
<balloons> elfy, ok, so in order to see this we need an image, etc.. but yea, I think it's doable
<elfy> if it's going to be loads of work - it might just be as well to do it via our dev m/l for the remainder of this cycle
<elfy> balloons: basically it's the mini.iso and then using tasksel to install xubuntu core
<balloons> elfy, the new builds are entered via script.. the tracker itself doesn't do it
<elfy> oh right
<balloons> so you could leave one static build, however pointing to the proper image would get fun I think
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> I guess what I'm looking for is similar to the netboot test
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1504/info
<elfy> but xubuntu core instead of desktop :)
<balloons> you make the testcase, I'll get it installed
<elfy> ok - cheers balloons - have a good weekend :)
<elfy> thanks :)
<balloons> thanks elfy. I really hope I feel better by the end of it
<balloons> everytime I get sick I remember how horrible it is to be sick..
<balloons> lol
<elfy> oh dear :( get better then over the weekend too ;)
<balloons> that's the plan
<alesage> balloons I wonder if you'd know how to fix this, trying to bzr bd -S a click-packaged item from trusty, getting "dh: unable to load addon click" http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8108463/
<alesage> balloons, I assume this is an apt-get but grepping apt-cache fails to enlighten
<alesage> balloons, nm got it but thanks anyway :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-24
<Nothing_Much> Anybody seen this bug: https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37158
<ubot5> bugs.winehq.org bug 37158 in -unknown "Left 4 Dead pressing tab crashes the game" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Nothing_Much> Oops, wrong channel
<Nothing_Much> Sorry
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-19
<balloons> Howdy everyone
<flocculant> hi balloons
<svij> balloons: heya, what are the next steps for the iso testing issue?
<balloons> hey svij. Trying to get caught up again after being away
<svij> ok :)
<balloons> So I saw your response about the cloud servers. Basically we have to go back to a real server
<balloons> I need to sort through the folks who volunteered and decide on someone :-)
<balloons> on the autopilot test side of things, we still need some help getting them going again
<svij> yep
<balloons> presumably the server issue is more or less sorted
<balloons> insomuch as we know what we need
<svij> but the bigger question is where/how we get a real server
<balloons> svij, some folks were offering options for a server if you remember
<svij> I do
<svij> he didn't answer my question though
<svij> about the exact server hardware
<balloons> right. Some others also approached me offline
<balloons> I think I have a good canindate in mind
<svij> great
<artmello> ubuntu-qa: hey guys, we are facing some problems with gallery-app ap tests running on devices with last images. anyone available to help tang a look on that?
<artmello> *taking
<brendand> artmello, what seems to be the problem officer?
<artmello> brendand: hey, after the first test executed, all the other ones seems to fail
<brendand> artmello, do you have a log?
<brendand> artmello, and does it happen on all devices, which images?
<artmello> brendand: ie. https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/gallery-app/thumbnail-mtime/+merge/268185
<artmello> brendand:  with this run https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/909/
<artmello> I am able to reproduce on krillin
<artmello> brendand: r102
<brendand> artmello, it's always that same, no process found with pid X?
<artmello> brendand: yep
<brendand> artmello, have you tested locally to see if the application launches properly at that point?
<brendand> artmello, the most likely reason for that to happen is the gallery died while trying to introspect it
<artmello> brendand: the application can be launched fine by menu and running a single test launch it perfectly, on the next text executed it was not launched at all
<brendand> artmello, ok
<brendand> artmello, gallery app has any log to check what is happening at startup?
<artmello> brendand: yes, there is, but with last ui-toolkit changes gallery log output is full with sdk "deprecated" msgs, we are working on those
<brendand> artmello, won't be easy to get much further unless you know why it's failing to launch
<brendand> artmello, probably some of the test setup etc is changing something and not changing it back or otherwise putting things in a state the gallery app doesn't expect
<artmello> brendand: yep, I am trying to find out that, as soon as I find out something I ping you back
<brendand> artmello, i'm going out for a moment so might be slow to respond
<artmello> brendand: np
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-20
<Glavters> help
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-21
<dkessel> ballooons: just fyi - if there is any test automation meeting today, i wont be able to participate
<balloons> dkessel, ack
<balloons> ping svij
<svij> balloons: pong
<balloons> svij, so nuclearbob is going to be hosting things :-) I'm working through the next steps, and I'm curious if you have any code from how you setup the jobs
<balloons> I was thinking the jobs could all simply pull from an lp branch. I'll setup a new project on lp under the testcase admins as drivers
<svij> uh, no. I only tried running the tests the "manual" way.
<balloons> ahh ;-0
<balloons> ok, so it'll be blank at first, heh
<svij> in the READmE of ubiquity there is a tutorial how to setup the jenkins slave afair
<balloons> right, indeed there is
<svij> I didn't check if that still works
<balloons> nuclearbob found this trying to run it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1487098
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487098 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes on launch" [Undecided,New]
<svij> my tests with the cloud instances didn't get that far ;)
<svij> brb (dinner)
<svij> er
<DanChapman> balloons: svij, hey o/ so I have the tests nearly up and running again \o/ Just the manual partition step to fix and they should be all back to normal
<svij> cool!
<balloons> DanChapman, oO!!!
<balloons> high-five!
<DanChapman> balloons: hmmm bug 1487098 looks like it is for kubuntu??
<ubot5> bug 1487098 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes on launch" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487098
<balloons> lol DanChapman
<balloons> I guess we'll have to confirm with nuclearbob if indeed he was launching kubuntu
<DanChapman> the line before the traceback shows "Aug 20 11:22:06 hostname ubiquity[4050]: Exception in KDE frontend (invoking crash handler):" I havn't hit that issue with the iso's i've been using
<balloons> right, I saw the same after you mentioned it. I'm guessing that's it
<nuclearbob> balloons: I was just running the run_ubiquity script
<balloons> nuclearbob, was it starting the qt version then? seems odd
<nuclearbob> balloons: indeed. Not sure how to get it to use the gtk version
<balloons> DanChapman, thoughts ^^?
<DanChapman> balloons: nuclearbob IIRC ubiquity just queries /cdrom/.disk/info to determine the flavor in use for the install and will switch gtk/qt based on that. What flavor iso were you using nuclearbob?
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I installed using a normal unity-based image, but that was some time and several upgrades ago
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: oh right, you ran run_ubiquity locally? and not in a vm? If so I would advise against doing that as run_ubiquity will launch ubiquity as root and bad things could happen
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: okay, good to know. I'll try it in a vm next, thanks
<balloons> so DanChapman, I assume you have an MP that will need reviewed for ubuquity right?
<DanChapman> balloons: yeah I will need to get someone to review it. Who would be best to ping to get it reviewed?
<balloons> DanChapman, my guess is cjwatson and/or cyphermox
<DanChapman> cool beans, well I'll just request "Ubuntu Installer team" to review and ping one of them to get it on their radar.
<balloons> rigjt
<balloons> awesome!
<cyphermox> good evening
<DanChapman> balloons: thinking about it, it might be wise to initially start running the tests from my (future) branch then it will be easier to get quicker fixes in to test rather than bothering cjwatson/cyphermox with loads of little fixes. Once there deemed stable enough then propose a merge? What's your thoughts?
<cyphermox> what is it that you are trying to do?
<balloons> DanChapman, mmm.. that could also be a thing. I suspect your they'll want confirmation your fixes work, which you have. But there might be more work invovled with making them work in jenkins
<balloons> hey cyphermox. DanChapman has updated the failing AP tests for ubiquity
<cyphermox> the failing AP tests?
<cyphermox> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/ubiquity/
<cyphermox> do you mean the image promotion tests?
 * cyphermox 's brain defaults to acronym["AP"] =  "access point", needs a bit more context :)
<DanChapman> cyphermox: "autopilot tests" :-) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/All/
<DanChapman> balloons: I think last time we intitially got the jenkins runs going off a seperate branch before switching them to trunk once they were running correctly
<cyphermox> guess once or twice every 9 months it's good to run these tests ;)
<cyphermox> DanChapman: let me know when you're done, but do you need to change things in ubiquity to fix this?
<balloons> DanChapman, I believe you are correct. I'm ok with that idea, but I don't think it's a bad idea to get other folks invovled so they know abou tit
<balloons> Little changes are easier to digest
<DanChapman> cyphermox: ok great.... no I havn't needed to change anything in ubiquity just in the tests themselves and the testrunner
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> knock yourself out. anything we can find automatically before release makes me want to give you beer, if you're into that :)
<cyphermox> DanChapman: there's the image promotion tests that could also use some careful reviewing / fixes, looks like they sometimes pass when the image doesn't boot (and don't test much anyway), and sometimes fail for no reason.
<DanChapman> balloons: well i'm not fussed either way, Getting other folks involved would be awesome so we should probably make it as open to that as possible. (i.e just do trunk :-) )
<cyphermox> I started looking, and the few tests that are already created look pretty good, it would just be a matter of making sure they are consistent and truthful, and enabled
<balloons> DanChapman, ahh right.. collaboration means put it in trunk!
<cyphermox> and then there were other priorities, but I'll be back home this weekend and should have time to hack at it
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-23
<prashant> hello
<prashant> can you help me for my keyboard layout issue
<prashant> I found that many peoples have wrong keyboard key mapping issue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160823) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160823) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160823) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu DVD amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64+mac [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Active i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu DVD i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop armhf+omap4 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Plasma 5 Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Plasma 5 Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160822) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160822) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160822) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop armhf+omap [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160819) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160822) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160822) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160822) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160822) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160822) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160822) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160822) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160818) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] (20160818) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160823)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160823)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160824.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160825)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160825)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160825.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been updated (20160825.1)
<wxl> hey if there's anyone that can help testing lubuntu alternate-- just fill in the missing testcases-- that would be great
<wxl> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/366/builds/129632
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 1] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-08-26
<seetaramhegde> Hello everyone!! This is Seetaram Hegde, resident of Bangalore, India
<seetaramhegde> I have recently joined Ubuntu QA team
<seetaramhegde> I have 10+ years of experience in QA with manual and automated testing
<seetaramhegde> I have subscribed to mailing list
#ubuntu-quality 2019-08-23
<liumin> Hello, I am mina from Ubuntu kylin, August 27-29 is Ubuntu testing week, we want to organize an online test event, call more people to participate in the new version of the test, the version of this activity test includes Ubuntu , Ubuntu Kylin, Lubuntu and Ubuntu Mate. In order to test better, I hope that you can provide me with some version updates.
#ubuntu-quality 2019-08-25
<sparrce> Hi, I'm looking to gain experience in software testing and was wondering if performing manual testing for ubuntu is a good place to start?
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-20
<guiverc> @franksmcb, I just noticed you asked for me to notify you (aug 6) of email for new ISO creation, jibel answered me (https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/08/06/%23ubuntu-quality.txt if you missed that, sorry for my tardiness)
<franksmcb> Thanks  @guiverc .
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-22
<guiverc> when booting lubuntu groovy, on some devices the grub-uefi screen is small (about 1/3rd width of screen), are others seeing that, do you see that as a concern?
 * guiverc mention of lubuntu only as that's what I mainly test...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> Does sound like a regression. Recommend reporting that as a bug to launchpad
<guiverc> thanks @fossfreedom
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-23
<lotuspsychje> we have 2 users today in #ubuntu reporting top bar/GDM/ui issues after recent updates bug #1892521
<ubot5> bug 1892521 in mutter (Ubuntu) "UI bug - system fonts enlarge after every reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892521
